# TechpowerUp's October WCG Challenge- October 16th thru 23rd, 2014



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

*TechpowerUp's October WCG Challenge*-* join us !!! October 16th thru October 23rd, 2014 to crunch/fold and win some cool stuff!!!*


*Welcome to TechpowerUp's October WCG Challenge*

   The weather's cooling off so it's time for TechpowerUp to turn up the digital heat by running our PC's and crunching for a good cause!

Link to official Challenge/Challenge results:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6882

   We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support of the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home.

*The plan:*

   Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.

   Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some nice prizes.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

*As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 
*

*Note on Challenge prizes.* Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "By Cruncher's for Crunchers" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general.

* If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me*

*Challenge Prizes*
-* $50 NewEgg gift card (x2)**- provided by @twilyth
* or a reasonable equivalent if winner cannot use due to winners geographic location
*- $25 PayPal gift  (x2)-* provided by @Norton
*- $25 PayPal gift  (x2)-* provided by @ThE_MaD_ShOt
* - Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1* sound card* provided by @james888
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise
** Additional prizes may be added- watch this post for updates

Game giveaway-* hosted by @manofthem
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-giveaway-tpus-october-wcg-challenge.206407/
Game giveaway ends soon so check it out/get your votes in ASAP!!!

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be an _active_ member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp October Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 11/1/2014 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge
How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 

Challenge Participants:
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...
Prize winners:


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2014)

Who has two thumbs and is totally in for this challenge? THIS GUY!

I'll be moving my hardware back under my name for the time being due to reasons.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 14, 2014)

im in


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2014)

*Holy crap... this challenge starts in around 24 hours!!! 
*
Sucks to be slammed at work for the last 2-3 months


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 14, 2014)

Good to go!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 14, 2014)

got a friends pc folding while mine is MIA :beer:


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2014)

*WE GET TO KICK-OFF OUR CHALLENGE WITH A NEW WCG PROJECT!!!!

Uncovering Genome Mysteries (UGM)*
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/ugm1/overview.do
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37314
Thanks to @thebluebumblebee for the info 

No official UGM wu's yet for me but there are plenty of beta's flowing


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the headsup @Norton, just added it to my projects, since I've been running MCM mainly.  I've also been seeing quite a few betas lately   This really is exciting imo, a great way to kick it all off. 




Norton said:


> *Holy crap... this challenge starts in around 24 hours!!! *



And this just hit me, so close!   I need to commandeer that other pc by tonight


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 15, 2014)

my lga 1333 xeons won't arrive for nearly two weeks


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2014)

Since it's cool I'll have my i7 back up and running for the challenge, although it will probably stay disconnected from the internet until its time to upload and download new tasks each day.

The AM1 setup is essentially built, just have to iron out the fresh Mint install and arrange the internal WiFi antennas (salvaged from my broken eMachines netbook) so that they get consistent signal.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 15, 2014)

should i add the various p4s I have around to the pool ? 3 ~3Ghz Pentium 4 should equal one Althon II dual core right ??


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm gonna be joining late. I'm having some issues with my internet connection at home. Hopefully they fix it before this weekend.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2014)

Let's ROCK this Challenge!! Come on TPU member's!! Join in for a week of immense enjoyment as we Challenge the World to do better than us!!

With a few new Cruncher's mixed in we can win this in Style! Plus, there are about a zillion games to be given away and rumor has it, a computer, too!!

But only if you join us Crunching, it's painless and it helps the World become a better place!!

Win, Win, Win = "Winning"


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 15, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> should i add the various p4s I have around to the pool ? 3 ~3Ghz Pentium 4 should equal one Althon II dual core right ??


I didnt know this was possible! To cool. I don't own one and never have but it's still awesome.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2014)

*I'm In, of course. *


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2014)

All in baby


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm in with four pc's spooled up and ready to go.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 15, 2014)

I know it's a bit to late but maybe Bill could convince the moderator(s) to place a banner link on the main page for the challenge. I know it's intrusive but it may help to attract prospects to the cause?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2014)

I am in and will hopefully have another rig added to the fleet tonight.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> I know it's a bit to late but maybe Bill could convince the moderator(s) to place a banner link on the main page for the challenge. I know it's intrusive but it may help to attract prospects to the cause?



I don't think that will work with TPU.  There have been times when BTA throws a news post up which does draw some attention; however that doesn't happen every challenge, and  I believe that's used for major challenges, not too sure.

I think we have gotten some good enthusiasm going along with some newer members, so it'll be fun regardless, which always equates to increased output!

Additionally, when the game giveaway gets posted, it states that all can enter by joining the team for the challenge, so others may get involved at that point.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> I didnt know this was possible! To cool. I don't own one and never have but it's still awesome.


 He is talking about Pentium 4 machines, not PS4s.

And I am in with 6 threads on two PCs.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 15, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> He is talking about Pentium 4 machines, not PS4s.
> 
> And I am in wuth 6 threads on two PCs.


if i had a older pS3 with 'other os' intact that would make a hell of a folder crunching numbers is what the ps3 is good at lol 
don't worrie I got a friend s core i5 folding


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 15, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> He is talking about Pentium 4 machines, not PS4s.
> 
> And I am in with 6 threads on two PCs.


Lol. Now that I re read the post I should have seen that. Sorry guys it was 3am when I posted. Thanks @Chevalr1c for pointing that out.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2014)

Closing in on 8 hours until the challenge start!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 15, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2014)

I called, texted, and emailed my bro last night to get boinc running for the challenge, but I never heard back. Made me haz a sad 

He texted me this morning and told me he fired up boinc last night for me. Little sucker leaves boinc installed, and sets it to no new tasks until a challenge comes around, at which point he allows new tasks. Not a bad idea


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> ... Little sucker leaves boinc installed, and sets it to no new tasks until a challenge comes around, at which point he allows new tasks. Not a bad idea ...


A better Idea? Allow new tasks _ALL_ the time!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2014)

New rig is crunching.


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> New rig is crunching.





*15 minutes until Challenge start!*

*Kick the tires and light the fires!!! *


----------



## Nordic (Oct 16, 2014)

My output is steller right now. I guess I can saunter over and participate in the challenge, if anyone didn't think I would.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2014)

Let's kick it!  This challenge is going to be a fun time!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 16, 2014)

Got to work this morning and windows installed framework updates. guy that sets up our server etc has his own acct on all of our pc's. When I got here I was looking at the log in screen. GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm in, I even fired up a couple of core2 duo's that I just inherited this past weekend.  Poor things, sitting in someone's basement just collecting dust.  It won't add that many points, but it will give me a chance to see if the systems are stable and worth keeping.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2014)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm in, I even fired up a couple of core2 duo's that I just inherited this past weekend.  Poor things, sitting in someone's basement just collecting dust.  It won't add that many points, but it will give me a chance to see if the systems are stable and worth keeping.



Every core or thread you can bring in is more than welcome and thanks for the help! 

Also, thanks to @ThE_MaD_ShOt for adding 2x $25 paypal gifts to the prize pool! 

Hope to update the prize post tonight if I don't fall asleep first.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2014)

What happened to Chicken Patty?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 17, 2014)

Career advancement, I believe. He was pretty excited about it but knew he wouldn't have time for TPU or working on his car if he took the opportunity.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2014)

I just want to apologize for my delay in posting this Challenge's Game Giveaway!  The last few days I've been swamped, and today I've been fighting terrible migraines all day. 

I'm trying to get it done for tonight, but it may be delayed til tomorrow.  Again, I'm sorry about this, and I hope ya'lls can be patient with me


----------



## t_ski (Oct 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I just want to apologize for my delay in posting this Challenge's Game Giveaway!  The last few days I've been swamped, and today I've been fighting terrible migraines all day.
> 
> I'm trying to get it done for tonight, but it may be delayed til tomorrow.  Again, I'm sorry about this, and I hope ya'lls can be patient with me


Fortunately, I've only had a migraine once.  I don't know was worse: the headache itself, the sensitivity to light or the nasty nausea.   Good luck bro.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I just want to apologize for my delay in posting this Challenge's Game Giveaway!  The last few days I've been swamped, and today I've been fighting terrible migraines all day.
> 
> I'm trying to get it done for tonight, but it may be delayed til tomorrow.  Again, I'm sorry about this, and I hope ya'lls can be patient with me


I got this app, f.lux, where it varies the screen color during the day and night. I have yet to have even an inkling of a Migraine since I got it. I know it is not marketed for that but, it has helped me. I also sleep a bit better, after late night's on the comp....like now? 

Good Night!! Gotta worky in the AM, 5 am!!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 17, 2014)

count me in but I don't know if I'll be able to add more heat. Still having some problems with the part timers and I had to use the backup cruncher's HDD  I could use a Linux USB stick but I haven't fared well with those


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2014)

Ok guys, Game giveaway will be up tomorrow. I've been working on it, but I'm not done with it and I'm fading.  Sorry guys 


Also, I chatted with @Vinska (librin.so.1) a little tonight on Steam and shared with him that the Challenge is going on.  He's been super busy and not feeling great, but I encouraged him to swing by and say hello to the team; I think we'll see him around soon. He was kind enough to grow in some games for the giveaway too  

Til tomorrow


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Looks as though we have a great lead going after the first day!!!!*















*Thanks to all the participants.*


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2014)

Interesting that the top two teams are religions.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 17, 2014)

xvi said:


> Interesting that the top two teams are religions.


The First Church of TPU.  Send me $10 for a certificate making you certified cult, umm, I mean church leader/minister/deacon/[your official title here].  

Yeah though I walk the valley of BSODs, I shall not fear voltage because the Thermal Paste is with me.


----------



## Bow (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## theonedub (Oct 18, 2014)

Linux is not liking the Atheros mPCIe WiFi adapter I installed, so I had to order a Ralink based USB WiFi adapter off Amazon for the AM1.

Also just found out the DVI-D port on the MB doesn't support 1440p so all the work I went through updating the Catalyst Drivers in Linux was for nothing. 

Initial batch of WUs running:


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2014)

Game giveaway is finally up! Head over and get in for some action!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/game-giveaway-tpus-october-wcg-challenge.206407/


Sorry it's so late


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

Prize post is up! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ober-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/#post-3178938

If anyone wants to donate a prize post here or drop me a PM


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Wow, day 2 stats are already posted!!

We have an awesome lead in this challenge!!!









This is such an awesome team!     *


----------



## Bow (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> *Wow, day 2 stats are already posted!!
> 
> We have an awesome lead in this challenge!!!
> 
> ...


It almost doesn't seem fair.  It's too bad none of our close competitors in the daily ranking could have joined.  That would have made it a lot more fun I think.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

Great work Team!!! 



twilyth said:


> It almost doesn't seem fair.  It's too bad none of our close competitors in the daily ranking could have joined.  That would have made it a lot more fun I think.



We will our work cut out for us on the WCG 10th Birthday challenge that SETI.Germany is hosting (starts 11/16) so we can consider this one a warm up.

If we don't go all out for that one we will be somewhere else in the ranking looking up at the top ranking(s). 

I've got a secret weapon that will be ready for that one though!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> I've got a secret weapon that will be ready for that one though!



Something like this maybe?






We could probably double WCG's total points and clear out ever project in a couple weeks. {drool}


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Something like this maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probably closer to this:





 and a few more centuries longer than two weeks to finish a project with it....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great work Team!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am working on something myself buddy.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am working on something myself buddy.


Oh come on.  Take a break man.  Really.  Think how relaxed you'll be without another rig to check on and worry about.

And before you accuse me of just trying to keep you from always getting lime pie, I want you to know that my main concern is your physical and emotional wellbeing and not what sort of pie I get.  Running so many rigs is just soooo stressful.  Seriously dude, you'll thank me in the long run.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 19, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Oh come on.  Take a break man.  Really.  Think how relaxed you'll be without another rig to check on and worry about.
> 
> And before you accuse me of just trying to keep you from always getting lime pie, I want you to know that my main concern is your physical and emotional wellbeing and not what sort of pie I get.  Running so many rigs is just soooo stressful.  Seriously dude, you'll thank me in the long run.


Damn you are always so right. I think I am going to shut all my rigs down except the x6. My stress level will be so much better and I can stop gaining weight from all the pie that seems to be forced down my throat everyday. Hell I don't even like lime. 



Also all these rigs are just testing spare parts for my main rig. Need to make sure I can continue to game if something breaks LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

So apparently there's a challenge going on right now....as it turns out, I just fixed my FX8350 system yesterday, so it's back online again


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

^^^


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> ^^^


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2014)

[Ion] said:


>



LOL, I'm a daddy of 1 girl (soon to be 2) so most of my thoughts are centered around animated movies, and Minions are the shin_dig nowadays. It was my way of expressing my excitement in little girl terms over what you posted, about being back in forum action and during the challenge, and recently having added an fx rig.

Sorry, my posts have become silly lately


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> LOL, I'm a daddy of 1 girl (soon to be 2) so most of my thoughts are centered around animated movies, and Minions are the shin_dig nowadays. It was my way of expressing my excitement in little girl terms over what you posted, about being back in forum action and during the challenge, and recently having added an fx rig.
> 
> Sorry, my posts have become silly lately


No worries, I'm just tired right now and confused 
The FX rig isn't recent, as such, it was actually acquired last summer.  But I was running it OCed on a 300w PSU (bad idea, it turns out) and the PSU blew out earlier this fall.  I just replaced it with a 500w one from a dual-CPU HP workstation and it working once more.

The _new_ addition is my HP Z400, which is currently running w/ a rather underwhelming dual-core Nehalem CPU.  But I have a 6c Westmere Xeon on the way that should be much better


----------



## twilyth (Oct 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> LOL, I'm a daddy of 1 girl (soon to be 2) so most of my thoughts are centered around animated movies, and Minions are the shin_dig nowadays. It was my way of expressing my excitement in little girl terms over what you posted, about being back in forum action and during the challenge, and recently having added an fx rig.
> 
> Sorry, my posts have become silly lately



I thought it was pretty funny, but considering who's saying that, you might want to start worrying about your sanity.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2014)

WiFi adapter came in (Amazon & USPS Sunday Delivery O_O!), dumped the first 36hrs worth of WUs from the AMD setup. Only ~30WUs or so, but still a nice upload. Ralink chipset in the adapter is working EXCELLENT in Linux for anyone else looking for a Linux adapter- stick to Ralink based units.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2014)

theonedub said:


> WiFi adapter came in (Amazon & USPS Sunday Delivery O_O!), dumped the first 36hrs worth of WUs from the AMD setup. Only ~30WUs or so, but still a nice upload. Ralink chipset in the adapter is working EXCELLENT in Linux for anyone else looking for a Linux adapter- stick to Ralink based units.



This is very good info, thanks @theonedub.   I need to add in a wifi on my Linux rig to get rig of my ethernet cable stretched out and taped across the floor


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

theonedub said:


> WiFi adapter came in (Amazon & USPS Sunday Delivery O_O!), dumped the first 36hrs worth of WUs from the AMD setup. Only ~30WUs or so, but still a nice upload. Ralink chipset in the adapter is working EXCELLENT in Linux for anyone else looking for a Linux adapter- stick to Ralink based units.


Useful to know, thanks!  I currently have all my Linux setups via Ethernet, but not a permanent solution...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2014)

*11,866,392 *​TPU is maintaining our very compelling lead!  Way to go guys!






And, as always, Ion has a stunning nature picture for you! 




The Matterhorn, Switzerland


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2014)

Spoiler: Answer


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

15,279,449 
Very well done Teammates!          










Moose-thing ​


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 21, 2014)

That "moose-thing" is a deer.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> That "moose-thing" is a deer.



Well, it didn't look like the deer we have here in NC--a lot bigger.  And Wikipedia says that moose are in the deer family, so I'm partially right.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 21, 2014)

That there is one of them Reindeer/Caribou things Canadians are always talking a boot.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reindeer


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> That "moose-thing" is a deer.





[Ion] said:


> Well, it didn't look like the deer we have here in NC--a lot bigger.  And Wikipedia says that moose are in the deer family, so I'm partially right.





Tallencor said:


> That there is one of them Reindeer/Caribou things Canadians are always talking a boot.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reindeer


Looks like something from the Elk family to me. (still a deer)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 21, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Looks like something from the Elk family to me. (still a deer)


Yeah, I'm going with elk, too:

link


----------



## Arjai (Oct 21, 2014)

It's a Caribou, like the coffee I am ...

Seriously, though, this is a Caribou.


[Ion] said:


> Moose-thing ​


----------



## Arjai (Oct 21, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Yeah, I'm going with elk, too:
> 
> link


It's in the Antler pattern, Caribou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Upon further picture viewing...It's not a Caribou. It is an Elk. I mixed up my reindeer!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 21, 2014)

You know...............It actually does look like an Elk. Welph, whadda ya know.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 22, 2014)

Note: Elks from Canada are not what elks are elsewhere (the name does not always refer to the same species).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Welph


No, it's Wapiti, from a Shawnee Indian word which means white rump.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hands down, its an Elk. Been there done that!

Picture of a typical Rocky Mountain Elk:
http://mostlyscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/runegudmundsen.jpg

Roosevelt Elk commonly found in Washington, Oregon, and parts of Canada; note how much larger they are:
http://canadianhuntingbc.com/_images/home/roosevelt-elk-hunting-canada-british-columbia-bc.jpg

One can also notice the difference in the main beam of the antlers on the Roosevelt breed of Elk.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

Who'd have thought that animal would be so popular


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Who'd have thought that animal would be so popular



Shoot one and eat one and you'll know why MoT. 
I would quit going to the dang store and buying beef if I could have a freezer full of Elk year round.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Shoot one and eat one and you'll know why MoT.
> I would quit going to the dang store and buying beef if I could have a freezer full of Elk year round.



lol, I understand bro, this is the closest thing around me 









Nothing going for beer, there's nothing wrong with that   As for beer, this is what i had tonight



Spoiler


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Who'd have thought that animal would be so popular


Yup, I never expected to prompt such a debate with my "Moose-thing" picture  


*19,302,916 *​Well done guys!  We're winning very handily here--if only we can manage to take such a commanding lead in the 10th Birthday Challenge come November 











I'm pretty sure these are penguins


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2014)

The two bigger, black footed ones are King Penguins.
The one in the middle, a Gentoo Penguin.

Here we see a rare sight! The Gentoo, in it's native habitat, takes flight!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2014)

Haha, now we're going to debate Penguins.  I think they are all "Happy Feet"


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 22, 2014)

I knew this was going to happen.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 22, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I'm pretty sure these are penguins


Nope.  THIS is a penguin.


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 22, 2014)

I know all three of them.
The one on the left is Ben. Ben likes carpentry. The one on the right is George. George likes Cooking but his real passion is personal computer mechanics. The lovely lady in the middle is Ethel. Ethel is Ben's Wife of 9 years but he has no idea she hates the smell of wood. Ethel is also a hardcore gamer and wcg cruncher. George has been Ethel's TPU for 3 years, Which Ethel finds very attractive. Once George came over to deliver Ethel's K series I7 she was very happy. So much so that things got out of hand. Ben has no idea why George stopped coming over to play poker and drink the fermented fish sauce that Georges culinary skills helped them to develop in the back of Ben's carpentry shop. He is way to busy at work to dive into the issue and Ethel just installed her new copy of Dragon age 3 and has no time for Ben's foolishness. It really is a shame because the reason Ben is so busy is he is making Ethel's custom case she always wanted from the drift wood he carefully selected on his way to work. Ethel's has no idea of this of course. It is a surprise for their 10th anniversary.
The picture was taken by their old pal Oren on the way to an all night rave back when they were Teenagers. Oren died later that month. They were, all three, crushed. He was by far the coolest Penguin they knew. He had the munchies so bad after a seperate rave that he devoured an entire blow fish he was eating,( Oren always chose pot over elicit drugs. He was the local 2 meter waddle champion 5 years running) which everyone knows is deathly toxic. Ethel had the picture enhanced with vibrant color and is going frame it as a gift for their 10th year. Ben and Oren were like brothers. He will probably come to tears when he sees that old black and white photo remastered into the perfect memory.
@twilyth  That my friend is Danny Devito lol.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2014)

No these are penguins damnit


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 22, 2014)

The one with the rock on his head is funny as hell.


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel like I am on Mutual of Omaha’s Wild Kingdom........


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 22, 2014)

W.C.G.= Wildlife Conversation Group. Or am I in the wrong place?


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> No these are penguins damnit



Ah, my guilty pleasure. Smile and wave, boys, smile and wave.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> Ah, my guilty pleasure. Smile and wave, boys, smile and wave.


Mine too.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

*23,491,551 *
Still ahead by a mile--very well done comrades!          




​A picture I've used on-and-off as a wallpaper on my laptop:




(yay 4:3 resolution?)


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ha, we are tearing them up on this one.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> A picture I've used on-and-off as a wallpaper on my laptop:


I'm guessing that laptop was crunching?  Appropriate to have the flames then.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I'm guessing that laptop was crunching?  Appropriate to have the flames then.


Regrettably not--it's a 1.4GHz C2D with a partially-broken fan.  Temps are an issue as-is, so I don't want to burn out the fan completely 
But I've acquired another i5, so we can call ourselves even, right?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

The Challenge is over and WE HAVE WON! 


*27,383,385 *​Very, very well done guys! 







A Boreal Forest in Finland:


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2014)

Time to dust off the victory dance gif. TIME FOR VIDEO GAMES!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 24, 2014)

congratulations to TPU Crunchers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2014)

Congrat guys job very well done.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2014)

xvi said:


> Time to dust off the victory dance gif. TIME FOR VIDEO GAMES!


I hope I am the only one sad enough to know that this is the dance done by MC Hammer in Can't Touch This...


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

looks better w/o the parachute pants.  LOL.


----------



## xvi (Oct 24, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I hope I am the only one sad enough to know that this is the dance done by MC Hammer in Can't Touch This...


I was going to go for MC Hammer, but couldn't find one that looked good enough. I'm not sure what game that's from, but I think it's a Konami game.


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2014)

*Prize Drawing will be held tomorrow evening!!!*

I didn't forget, its just been a long week at work


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2014)

For east coast time, it is getting late...?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> For east coast time, it is getting late...?



Not for us LAN-partiers!


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> For east coast time, it is getting late...?



Standby....


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Not for us LAN-partiers!


I am pacific time.

@Norton, I don't want to rush you. I just want to make sure. Knowing your on the other side of the US and all.


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am pacific time.
> 
> @Norton, I don't want to rush you. I just want to make sure. Knowing your on the other side of the US and all.



Sent you a PM- want to assist with picking some numbers?

The lists are ready

EDIT- real easy to do btw


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sent you a PM- want to assist with picking some numbers?
> 
> The lists are ready
> 
> EDIT- real easy to do btw



I am also available if you need me Bill.


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2014)

*Prize winners!!!*
-* $50 NewEgg gift card*- provided by @twilyth*
@mauriek 

*- $50 NewEgg gift card*- provided by @twilyth*
@T-Bob 

*- $25 PayPal gift- provided by @Norton*
@15th Warlock 

*- $25 PayPal gift- provided by @Norton*
@stinger608 

*- $25 PayPal gift- provided by @ThE_MaD_ShOt*
@kenkickr 

*- $25 PayPal gift- provided by @ThE_MaD_ShOt*
@mstenholm 

*- Auzen X-Fi Prelude 7.1 sound card* provided by @james888*
@theonedub 

*Congrats to the winners and thanks to all for helping make this a successful challenge!!!*   

* Note- I will be contacting the winners of the prizes donated by me and by @twilyth shortly


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2014)

Simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

Awesome, congratulations to all of the winners!


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I hope I am the only one sad enough to know that this is the dance done by MC Hammer in Can't Touch This...



Showing your age..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2014)

@kenkickr and @mstenholm  congrats and pm me with where to send the prizes. Also congrats to all winners.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2014)

Big CONGRATS to the winners  


And an even *BIGGER THANKS* to the donators!!!   



See you all again next Challenge, or way sooner


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2014)

@theonedub, pm me when you're ready and we will discuss shipping.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow, I was just talking about how I wanted a sound card for my PC (onboard sounds awful with my headphones). Thanks a lot, guys


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2014)

I knew someone "needed" it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you so much to everyone who donated for the challenge, it's been an honor crunching for our team


----------



## mauriek (Oct 26, 2014)

thank you to all donators, it's a honor to join this team..congrats also to all winners


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2014)

Im late to the party LOL Congratz to winners! Also norton, who won my games?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 27, 2014)

Grats to the winners.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 2, 2014)

How i join the chalenge? If i am already crunching with our team i am fine?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 2, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> How i join the chalenge? If i am already crunching with our team i am fine?



Yep, just make note that you are joining in the challenge. 

Of course this challenge is finished, but we have the WCG Birthday Challenge coming up this month. 

I would imagine that @Norton will be starting a "planning" thread on the upcoming challenge shortly.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 2, 2014)

ANyway i am crunching 24 hours per day (i will have some free electricity for some months) .


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> How i join the chalenge? If i am already crunching with our team i am fine?



This challenge is finished as of 10/23 but we have a new challenge starting on 11/16 

There's no need to do anything special as we join as a Team.... However, if you want to be included in any prize drawings you will need to contribute during the challenge AND be active on this forum.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 2, 2014)

Contribute=crunching right? no problemo SIR!


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Contribute=crunching right? no problemo SIR!



100% correct!

Stay tuned for a planning thread as @stinger608 mentioned to discuss the upcoming challenge. I should have it posted within the next day or so (watch my sig for a link)


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 2, 2014)

Well , as i am new newbie in your lovely community i do not have any idea who was Kreij....but i know what a shity life cancer can bring to someone...my mother has cancer 7 years now...i wish everyone good health and the best to your life.

Is there any way to donate money to TPU? i am not rich (i am living in an unfinished building 12 years now , without roof, with my family but i love helping others - even if that means i will not have to eat for days)


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Well , as i am new newbie in your lovely community i do not have any idea who was Kreij....but i know what a shity life cancer can bring to someone...my mother has cancer 7 years now...i wish everyone good health and the best to your life.
> 
> Is there any way to donate money to TPU? i am not rich (i am living in an unfinished building 12 years now , without roof, with my family but i love helping others - even if that means i will not have to eat for days)



Keep crunching, that is help enough! 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> Keep crunching, that is help enough!
> 
> Thanks for your support!


I hope my projects with my clients this year go well. if so i will up 2-3 dedicated servers to crunch with them 100% 24/7/year


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2014)

The onedubs sound card has been shipped earlier this week.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 2, 2014)

Received 

Only bad news is my water cooling hose is blocking the PCI slot on my board. So didn't think about that...


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2014)

Thats honestly hilarious. Partially why I originally went into watercooling was to be able to fit that sound card.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Received : toast:
> 
> Only bad news is my water cooling hose is blocking the PCI slot on my board. So didn't think about that...



Cut the tube, it'll be fine  


Jk,


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 3, 2014)

nightriderjt said:


> Well , as i am new newbie in your lovely community i do not have any idea who was Kreij....but i know what a shity life cancer can bring to someone...my mother has cancer 7 years now...i wish everyone good health and the best to your life.
> 
> Is there any way to donate money to TPU? i am not rich (i am living in an unfinished building 12 years now , without roof, with my family but i love helping others - even if that means i will not have to eat for days)


Absolutely inspiring. You kind sir are a champion.


----------

